# should I switch from electrical engineering to computer science?



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm majoring in electricsl engineering, but I'm starting to think I should switch to CS. I'm currently going to a community college so all I've taken are gen eds and all the calculus classes. I haven't taken any engineering classes yet, so the timing is right. 

I don't know, what should I do? What is a better major?

Edit: I was also considering computer engineering. I honestly have no idea what to go for out of the 3... I hate decisions :blank...


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

The answer is simple, do whatever interests you the most.

However, jobs are pretty easy to get with a computer science degree since the industry is growing like crazy.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

From what I understand, computer engineering is working with hardware and computer science is working with software and supposedly, all the jobs and money is in software and programming these days. I'm obviously not someone in the field yet (getting my AS too!), but I chose computer science because of the jobs (though I will note: I keep hearing and reading mixed signals about the job boom in CS so...).

And tbh, I didn't want to take physics 1+2 and calculus 3 so I switched my major from pre-engineering to computer science (which doesn't require any of those courses at my school). If you take an intro to CS course and/or look at programming tutorials on YouTube and it seems like you like it, I would choose CS.

I recommend "Barnaculus" on YouTube 'Codegasm' series. He uses C#, which is what I'm learning right now and seems easy enough. Also "the new boston" has many different programming languages tutorials.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Well if it were me, I'd go with electrical engineering. You still get a good background in programming and miscellaneous computer things, and you are also trained in how hardware works. You also get some physics in there. If I weren't in physics, my second choice would be electrical engineering.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Neither.
Go to Med School


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

What would you enjoy most?


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> Neither.
> Go to Med School


Absolutely not interested in med school. I want a career better suited for introverts, being a doctor is definitely not an introvert-friendly field.

Ignoring SA and introversion, med school is too much of a hassle. It is very competitive and if I wanted to become a doctor that's even more school. I just want a 4-year bachelors and then immediately get a job.


----------



## saturnblue (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm an IT major. I take a lot of the same classes as CS majors. It can be fun but sometimes I have a bit of a love / hate relationship with programming. It can be so frustrating but when you finally manage to debug it's pretty rewarding. I say take a look at some basic programming and see how you feel about it first. Check out codeacademy.com


----------

